# JM-Imports JUN R1 Breaks Advanced Motorsports Dyno Record [email protected]



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Small update the JUN R1 went to dyno yesterday after its new ETS turbo install, we met Ryan G at AME for a hub dyno run and set up of the new turbos..



The resutls were pretty impressive the car did *[email protected]hubs with 2.2 bar*

the car acutally breezed to this power level and had a lot left in the tank - (but dont want to risk it)., me and ryan and even dan at AME feel this car will easy do 1300 + @ hubs if wanted.. 

(50% wastegate duty and also 60% fuel duty)





Just a little dyno overlay vs another UK tuners 850/1000r - you can see the vast difference in power.. (hope they dont mind)



I feel boost for boost this is now one of the most powerfull GTRS in Europe, Fmans thor is not far off mine on power but bear in mind he runs more boost @ 2.3bar (so that will be interesting at TOTB)..



Here is a video link of the 2 bar run for those want to see a video.

https://www.facebook.com/Jurgen.vallons?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=10151645945088899

Also want to say again massive thanks to ryan at syvecs , michael at ETS, iain at litchfield for building me the full PPG and Dodson combination gearbox, glenn at dodson for the support, dave at PPG and also my staff at JM in building and maintaining this car car it has now done over 7000 miles..

the only down side is went we went on to the road for road mapping either a prop has worked loose so car has juddering on boost only or my FWD clutches need replacing..

(more on that later)...

Thanks for GTROC forum for the contined support aswell.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow what a great result, congrats! What ETS kit do you have?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done mate. A lot of blood sweat (and tears) in this build. Looking forward to seeing your strip times now :clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks george, 

alloy car runs HTA3586 turbo kit


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome Jurgen! Congratulations. Great to know you have a lot of headroom if you do decide to turn the wick up.

Can't wait to see this thing run!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome Jurgen, hope to see you at TOTB again mate


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Great results Jurgen!! TOTB all the way!!


.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I read the full build story last night in the projects section, lots of ups and downs but you stuck at it . Hat off to you mate


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome!

Nice to meet you again the other day and thanks for sorting me the wheels out and helping with my concerns! 

Really pleased with your results as been following this project for a while and envy this car! After the conversation you told me regarding the dyno I was hoping you'd get the results even more so.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks guys, really pleased with the results..


----------



## SaveFerris (Apr 27, 2013)

Great results Jurgen, awesome build. Let me know when your next racing and I will come down to watch, should sound amazing going down the strip.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Great result Jurgen.

Interesting point you made, boost for boost one of the most powerful. It makes a valid statement about the efficiency of the engine and shows you have combined the components well.

Well done!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome result mate, good work :thumbsup: I must get to see this beast in action this year :smokin:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done mate awesome car looking forward to seeing this!!
see you tuesday:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonderful as usual mate - looking forward to see you actually get to run it! Tea still warm??


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice bhp Jurgen, :thumbsup:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing results Jurgen!

It'll be interesting to see what it'll do when the boost is turned up a bit more  Can't wait to see this beast in action.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great result Jurgen, I need to see this car in the flesh one day.

Anders


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Jurgen! the start of another big project, can't wait to follow this one as well.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Think you need a nice round 1200 though !!!

Brill job though Jurgen

Steve


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice, shame the vid isn't on YouTube/iPad viewable :-(


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

amazing power well done jurgen and to all involved

Paul


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Good results, was that on pump fuel?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a link Ets put on you tube - search jun r1 for last few days on the filter section.

I will do it when am back on Tuesday if you can't locate it.

This is with race fuel C23


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z66N4kBevng

there u go!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for video


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> Small update the JUN R1 went to dyno yesterday after its new ETS turbo install, we met Ryan G at AME for a hub dyno run and set up of the new turbos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank's for Posting Lucian's 850R Graph as comparason against the mighty R1 a road fuel map, he drove from Romania :thumbsup:May i point out this is an 850R he has run over 400 drag runs
He kindly came over for a service and a couple of extra jobs, on his way popped into Advance to see what the Old engine unit was up to,Nice for advance to pull that one up lol

If you compare a 1000R *on Oem based turbos* I think you see the difference,Your new kit has made.
We mainly take our cars to MGT or SRR 

*Lee Roulton on a 900R *
The R1 on 2bar race gas made 300llbs ft at the hubs @ 3000rpm
Lee's car on pump fuel on 1.8bar made 450llbs ft at the hubs @ 3000rpm

The R1 rose to 700llbs ft at the hubs @ 4000rpm
Lee's car ran 930llbs ft at the hubs @4000rpm

If we overlay Gundams, Hantons,F-mans, the All show Advantages
If you would like to compare BHP:
*I think on Dyno pac our max to date is 1006 talks and 1297bhp * with one of of the carsMaybe you can post?


It is nice to see improvements on the R1 ,You have done a lot of work in moving your car forward. Jurgan pls lets be fair overlaying fair comparative conversions, it would of been nice to of been asked to use info
IMO you don't have to do this to make your's look good.

kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan, your right we cant compare as my car breezed this power ;-) 

hantons runs more booost so it will be more power @ 1297..

your 900R are on the limits mine is not..(you have done some great things but this JUN R1 is no slouch)..

you cant compare them, its time you gave credit to other cars and appreicate other peoples achivements..

look at torque levels here - you cant compare a fast spooling turbo to a bigger size one - (look at fmans hes down on torque at 4000rpm not the same as 900r (yet fmans will be faster car)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/174272-mgtracing-dyno-record-shattered.html

and again same here these cars dont match 900R in how fast torque comes in but yet they will be much faster - hantons is at [email protected] rpm - 

but hantons will still most likey be faster due to set up for racing.



[email protected] said:


> OMGOSH !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the only car currently out your stables that will match the JUN R1 is hantons for sure and the HULK cnce its done..

the JUN R1 is not mapped aggressively and also kept the torque down..

if i wanted to break MGT record i just turn the boost up and keep fingers and toes crossed but this is not my style...

lets not spoil the thread ;-)

you know this car boost for boost is one if not the most powerfull in EU


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> kevan, your right we cant compare as my car breezed this power ;-)
> 
> hantons runs more booost so it will be more power @ 1297..
> 
> ...


So you know what we have hear LOL 

The point I made was Not to pick on a completely incomparable car.
would of been polite to ask if a graph is ok could be used. IMO to make your car look good This is just non professional and in my book a cheap trick.

I will leave it there.
Kk


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Very happy for you Jurgen, are u looking at Nitrous next?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Alexinphuket said:


> Very happy for you Jurgen, are u looking at Nitrous next?


thanks mate, tbh am happy with the figures - NOZ has always scared me 

i know your thinking of noz for yours as you supply it ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fantastic numbers Jurgen. But don't get sucked into dyno racing! Remember how you felt when you got your engine back together; we don't want to see your precious motor break again...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Fantastic numbers Jurgen. But don't gets sucked into dyno racing! Remember how you felt when you got your engine back together; we don't want to see your precious motor break again...


excatly mate thats why boost is sensible..


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

awsome numbers Jurgen,

and even more amazing is that this is not some trailer queen car but a daily driven GTR.

seems however that someone is a bit sore at your achievements which is a shame really.

been following your build and you have been through the mill, good to see you come out on top.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazing figures Jurgen any decent dyno picture graphs ?

Safe to say this is the benchmark GTR.

Well done.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi ste,

thanks for the compliments, i will put some nice ones up tomorrow mate and some other pics from the day..


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic,i new the R1 had the makings of huge grunt
Must feel amazing.Well done for having the best looking, and one of the fastest GTR's in the country..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Just took the GTR out for quick blast in this torrential rain, the vibration and judder seems to have dissapeared ????

i wonder if my 4wd clutches got too hot ??

anyway some other pics and also better graphs..


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the best all round 35gtr in the uk if not Europe well done on bhp numbers


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

comments appreciated ;-)


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

its great to see cars like this and the work and effort gone into them not to mention the money ouch.
there is intense rivaly between people with these cars the dyno comparisons create reaction i can see.
my question is are these car all rounders ,by this i mean road ,track drag ,strip,or just ive got the biggest dyno graph.
i dont mean this to offend but i was under the impretion there was a quater mile record being chased here or am i wrong.
if this is the case why is nobody building a drag focused road leagle car to smash this record .
by this i mean striped out stiffened ,suspention ,brakes ,wheel tyre combo ect.
all though i say this there is one out there being built as we speak.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

adriansut said:


> if this is the case why is nobody building a drag focused road leagle car to smash this record .
> by this i mean striped out stiffened ,suspention ,brakes ,wheel tyre combo ect.
> all though i say this there is one out there being built as we speak.


You seem to have answered your own question???


.


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

sorry ludders i should have left the last bit off about a road leagle drag car being built.
im not knocking the achivments of these great cars but but a full blown drag car is surly the only way to get the record and keep it.
i would understand the owners wanting a fast road car that they can roll up and run 8s but a jack of all trades is a master of none.
is the prize for these guys building these big power cars the fastest quater time if so maybe they should focus on drag car princaples and watch there times tumble.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

The thing with the 35 is that it is so easy to make big power relatively easy and still be a drivable street car.

Will an R35 ever beat HT R32 [email protected] i doubt it. Could an R35 beat the Mspeed R34 around Tsukuba....not sure.

But these cars are so extreme that you could never use them on the road. Jurgens car and many more high powered 35s are a marvel of modern day tuning.

I agree "jack of all trades,master of none" but still fantastic cars and builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I think a major point has been missed here.

It is clearly master of the road with the ability to beat most cars on the circuit and the drag strip. Jack of all trades is the master in its own right!!


.


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

until somebody brings a drag focused r35 to the party then things will become interesting ,time will tell


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

One trick pony is no fun, i want a car that i can use for all the things i enjoy doing, road trips, drag racing, taking the wife and kids out for the day etc...


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

if any of you are seriouse about breaking the record you will have to.
the few r35 i have seen seem to suffer bad wheel tramp when they are launching which destroys drive train .
the launch seems to be where damage to the trans occurs i hear alot of talk of stonger gears clutches ect .
nobody is talking about softer suspention solid mounting trans and subframes ect ,even weight reduction .
so much money on power and trans to hold the power and nothing on building a basic drag car .
i bet a full blown drag 35 with half the power would probably beat all the times .
its not a dig but if you guys are going to have the fastes quater time build a car purpoes built other wise you will fall up short.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JUN R1 has not been built for drag racing, even though i do enjoy doing drag racing,.

The power it has now is around 850-1200 (pending boost level) so i can choose the power pending what the car is doing,.

this car has got solid mounts already fitted and even to engine, the KW coilovers is next to help in the launch, but its not been built to chase QM otherwise car would be stripped, caged etc etc..

What am trying to create is a car that can do many things - drag racing, circuit racing, street driven etc etc..

(so far it can do all the above and it has already done it...)

I dont think the car will be fun/capable on a circuit with 1200 horsepower but then we can turn the boost down to 850-900 or so , to help it should i want to;..

I 100% dont want to turn this car into a drag car, would of been easier getting a supra and spend half as less and ran faster times - and used sorely for drag racing.

The modern tuning as someone mentioned is whats key here 850bhp is very effective on a GTR and will outrun almost all competition at any given event scenario.


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

its the ultamite all rounder i repsct that .
but we wait for thr drag 35 to apear that will smash the record.
just for the record what is the fastest quater in a 35 to date.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

adriansut said:


> just for the record what is the fastest quater in a 35 to date.


AMS GT-R [email protected]


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

asiasi said:


> AMS GT-R [email protected]


yup thats the world record and the EU one is 8.9 by John hanton/SVM.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JamieP said:


> One trick pony is no fun, i want a car that i can use for all the things i enjoy doing, road trips, drag racing, taking the wife and kids out for the day etc...


100% agreed jp that's exactly what I want mine for, theres no older skyline that can do them all as good imo.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> 100% agreed jp that's exactly what I want mine for, theres no older skyline that can do them all as good imo.


thats what the JUN R1 does is ;-)

btw this is old thread it broke that record again [email protected] and 8.6 qm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't forget Hulk @ 8.5 @ 170 mph lol arrr those were the days ..
kK


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh no not the kev v's jurgen willy waving comp again

Ok kev has more experience but at least jurgen can still get it up


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*ego*

big wallet plus big ego equals insecuritys in other areas .
fact both fast cars .
fact ams is faster, keep working hard and im sure you will get there.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

adriansut said:


> big wallet plus big ego equals insecuritys in other areas .


Dumb comments = dumb writer.



.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Not surprised you know Jurgen can still get it up Matt. Said for a while your in the closet


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Shhhhh Paul now everyone will know


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*sorry*

sorry if the comment came over as insulting but i cant help noticing the 2 guys are very defensive about there builds and achivements at times.
but hats off to both of them they are chasing a record and getting closer .


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

adriansut said:


> sorry if the comment came over as insulting but i cant help noticing the 2 guys are very defensive about there builds and achivements at times.
> but hats off to both of them they are chasing a record and getting closer .


Why wouldnt they both be defensive?!? They have both put a hell of a lot of time, effort and money into these cars! Both are bloody awesome!

Hope to see them both doing a little more than drag racing in 2014/2015


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*i understand your points*

i understand your points ,but one guy commented on the one up man ship like a big dick thing or words to that effect.
looking on the outside in it has been bitchy at times ,thats the only reason i said is it a ego thing .
having said that competition brings out alot of emotions good and bad.
jurgen seems to conduct him self like a sporting gentalman i must say .


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

adriansut said:


> i understand your points ,but one guy commented on the one up man ship like a big dick thing or words to that effect.
> looking on the outside in it has been bitchy at times ,thats the only reason i said is it a ego thing .
> having said that competition brings out alot of emotions good and bad.
> jurgen seems to conduct him self like a sporting gentalman i must say .


Sadly yes.... some get carried away on the forum, but take the time and have a chat/meet them and see what you think of them in person. There are a couple of people on here that I had opinions of before I met them....... most are worse in person :chuckle: Now wheres BridgeStoneSteve?!?! :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I am here Luvey - I know you missed me whilst i was away in Jamaica - Yeah I hate some people and others I just dislike !! LOL


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> I am here Luvey - I know you missed me whilst i was away in Jamaica - Yeah I hate some people and others I just dislike !! LOL


yeah, not had anyone to take the piss out of while you were away.... opcorn:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

adriansut said:


> big wallet plus big ego equals insecuritys in other areas .
> fact both fast cars .
> fact ams is faster, keep working hard and im sure you will get there.


Right about egos and insecurities.. It never ends once you get into the trap.. Becomes like a disease.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Sadly yes.... some get carried away on the forum, but take the time and have a chat/meet them and see what you think of them in person. There are a couple of people on here that I had opinions of before I met them....... most are worse in person :chuckle: Now wheres BridgeStoneSteve?!?! :runaway:


Would Flynn be as entertaining in real life?:chuckle: how about Chronos?


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*respect*

to be fair mutual respect and sportsman like conduct cost nothing in life,the bitch comments and over reaction to critic by some does nothing for them or there companys they reprisent.
that was my only observation ,but quite rightly you cannot judge from internet. chat banter ect.


----------

